# Hunting opportunity near Cape Town



## imcoref (Jun 2, 2007)

Hi!

May be someone can help me. 

I am a Lufthansa airline-pilot and I will have a stopover in Cape Town.

During my last couple of stays I visited the beautiful cape-region but this time I like to go bowhunting.

Is there a hunting farm not too far away from downtown Cape Town? 

Thank you for your help

Sven


----------



## GrootWildJagter (Apr 24, 2008)

i am not from that area so dont really know. you can perhaps try this place,\

http://www.zoetvlei.com/bowhunt/location.php

is just over 2hours drive from Cape Town


----------

